# Launch of new Sports Stream Site!



## xITSx (May 23, 2015)

*Hello Everybody,

First of all, we apologize if you feel this is spam or a crappy way to advertize, but we want to get our name out there.

Currently we are in early stages, beta phase if anything, We will be in this phase for a few more weeks while we look to 

improve things overall, as we add more content we'll look to make an increase to help offset the costs.

You might wonder why so cheap? Well, we don't want to be too expensive as well, We want to give everyone a chance to join.

As of right now we're looking to do big/important events to get feedback and fix any bugs that we might have.

We have big plans for the summer, we want to do more content.


If you have any questions, inquiries please feel free to email/contact us @ [email protected]


If you wish to sign up , you can use this coupon for a 50% discount: DISCOUNTME50


www.intheshadow.me
*


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Is this like FR or Justin TV...


----------



## xITSx (May 23, 2015)

First row have public streams. This will be a membership based sports stream site.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Gotcha! How's your subscription base...


----------



## jamesubrown1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Good...


----------

